# HUANCHACO !!! (CONTINUACION)



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Conociendo mas al detalle a este pujante balneario que esta cambiando su aspecto poco a poco para ser una mejor plaza turistica en La Libertad....Hacia ellado norte como veran en las ultimas fotos, esta en etapa de expansion, construyendose nuevas casas y comercios a lo largo de la playa que a futuro sera una concurrida y atractiva zona...



































Lo que esta en primer plano no es parte de un parque, sino una quebrada que generalmente esta seca (durante el fenomeno del Niño esta se llenó e inundó, ahora ya se amplió para prevenir futuras inundaciones)














































































































































































































Hasta no hace mucho esta zona estaba infestada de comercio ambulatorio degradante, hoy luce asi, con ambiente agradable:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Realmente Huanchaco tiene edificaciones interesantes. Lo veo más limpio, verde y ordenado que hace 10 años. Cuando acaben de construir los edificios y esos cables de electricidad sean colocados bajo la pista Huanchaco lucirá mucho mejor. 

Gracias por las fotos clon!


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow! Buenísimas fotos Jhonatan! Huanchaco tiene mucho potencial turístico y para vivienda. Esos acantilados ya se llenaran de edificios y va ser bravazo.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Que buenas estan las fotos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que bravazasss las fotos, huanchaco se ve muy bien, hace tiempo k no voy, ademas tu eres un fotografo que captas la esencia del lugar, muy bueno el trabajo


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Se ve simpatico el balneario de Huanchaco. Me agrado ver las construcciones en los acantilados ya que eso hara que la zona luzca mas bonita con construcciones nuevas y todo. Que siga asi.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

J Block said:


> ... y esos cables de electricidad sean colocados bajo la pista Huanchaco lucirá mucho mejor.
> 
> Gracias por las fotos clon!


Bueno eso para todas las ciudades no solo para huanchaco sino para todos. sobre la zona centro de todas las ciudades del Perú que llegan turistas a ver.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

y la otra playa de trujillo? pongan fotos en otro thread para conocer la otra.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

cibert said:


> y la otra playa de trujillo? pongan fotos en otro thread para conocer la otra.


cual las delicias????


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

si esa misma salud con una pilsen de trujillo:cheers2:


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Excelentes las fotos, en unos años mas Huanchaco se verá mucho mejor, espero que aparezcan mas construcciones de calidad.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

cibert said:


> si esa misma salud con una pilsen de trujillo:cheers2:


Si, Las delicias se ha convertido en un balneario bacán. Toda la pitucada trujillana se va a veranear ahí, hay bastantes casas chéveres, etc. En verano vamos a postear fotos de más balnearios incluido ese. Las delicias está en el distrito de Moche, parte sur de Trujillo. Salud con una Pilsen Trujillo!


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

wow! q buenas fotos sky! sin dudas que Huanchaco ha mejorado, han ordenado mucho el comercio en el balneario y se estan construyendo casas muy bonitas.


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

muy hermoso el lugar, se ve tranquilo y ordenado, ideal para pasar unos dias de vacaciones


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

huanchaco se ve simpática en estas fotos, tiene zonas agradables pero hay ciertos apectos que necesita mejorar


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

huanchaco se ve simpática en estas fotos, tiene zonas agradables pero hay ciertos aspectos que necesita mejorar


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

muy bello lugar, esos acantilados son identicos a los de Lima


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

cibert said:


> Bueno eso para todas las ciudades no solo para huanchaco sino para todos. sobre la zona centro de todas las ciudades del Perú que llegan turistas a ver.


Claro, para todas las ciudades. Pero irónicamente el Centro de Lima es uno de los pocos lugares en Lima con cableado subterraneo y semáforos en cada esquina. Ojalá que Arequipa y Trujillo hagan lo mismo en corto plazo.

En fín, sigamos con el tema.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> Claro, para todas las ciudades. Pero irónicamente el Centro de Lima es uno de los pocos lugares en Lima con cableado subterraneo y semáforos en cada esquina. Ojalá que Arequipa y Trujillo hagan lo mismo en corto plazo.
> 
> En fín, sigamos con el tema.


El centro de Trujillo tambien tiene cableado subterraneo y creo que es la única zona de toda la ciudad con los cables bajo tierra.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

gracias a todos por comentar y dejar notar sus immpresiones. Y bueno, para verano tenemos previsto visitar y fotografiar Las Delicias como parte del itinerario de futuras reuniones de foristas aqui.


----------

